# Am I overreacting?



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Appreciate your opinion on this boys and girls.

Last week I drove my three month old car down to the shops for a sarnie with two colleagues from work. I decide to have a bit of fun with the chap in the back and reverse the car so the door is right next to a lamp post (e.g. he can't get out without having to slide across the seats and get out the other side)

So he decides that it would be really funny to open the door into said lampost.

I went fecking mad at him [smiley=rifle.gif]

He didn't apologise.

Adnittedly there is only a very small mark on the corner of my door but in my opinion this is not the point.

Its now Monday. I aint said a word to him since. He just said to me that I over reacted and that it was 'nothing' :evil:

So, should I just let it go or should I tell him exactly what i think of him....

By the way he's not my boss


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Give him a quote to repair it! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

To most people a car is a means of getting from A to Z in a tin box, and they have no real pride in the vehicle they drive. I would guess your colleague drives an uncared for motor, which if it is not a company car then is probably full of dinks and minor scratches?

I hate to say this but it is (IMO) your fault for putting this guy in this position deliberately in the first place. It is always easy to be wise after the event, but next time you will make sure you either park more considerately, or hold the door to pevent him (or any other person) doing damage. :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

id hav smacked him! :x


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Using your IP address from the post above, tracking your movements and seeing the footage on CCTV, I've arranged for him to be castrated as punishment. I'm in a lenient mood... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

P1ss poor of ure mate but then again, I wouldnt play jokes with my paintwork, other people dont respect it enough.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

shoe him until he stops moving.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

ronin said:


> shoe him until he stops moving.


 :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> shoe him until he stops moving.


Subtle, but it just might work :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Your fault.

Play the joker but don't like it when it backfires!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit - I'm with Neil on this one. :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Exactly how hard did he open the door into the lamp-post? If it was just from the force of the door-spring causing a tiny scuff that will polish out then I'd probably be miffed for about a week, then realise that this "mate" isn't really the kind to play jokes on and wise up to that in future. I'm presuming that he's not a close-enough pal to know how much you care about your car too.

If on the other hand he does know you well enough, or if he deliberately opened the door very hard into the lamp post then he deserves beating to a pulp with his own shoes. I probably wouldn't speak to him for a long time - at least until he apologises.

When I had my MG I used to have a problem when parked up whereby sometimes the road camber caused the bottom of my passenger door to hit the pavement when fully opened. I'd always warn mates when getting into the car that this was the case, and on the whole they were quite careful. On one occasion I was having a light-hearted argument about hairdressers' cars with one mate, who when he got to my car proceeded to open the door wide to the extent that the pavement stopped it mid-swing. He then got into the car CAUSING IT TO DIG IN DUE TO HIS WEIGHT, followed swiftly by pulling on the door handle very hard to SCRAPE THE DOOR ALONG THE TARMAC until it freed up and shut. I went ballistic and all he said was "pffft... hairdressers' car". Needless to say he walked that day. :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd expect to pay if i did it to someones car - therefore i'd expect them to pay if they did it to mine.

Ring Chipsaway and see what the can do - pass hime the bill.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you (deliberately) parked so he could hit the post, its just as much your fault, so you ARE overreacting, yes...


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be pleased, but then you shouldn't have parked like that as he thought fook you, trying to make me look stupid climbing over so did what he did.

YOU LOT ON HERE AINT DONE YOU SOFTLY SOFTLY DO GOODERS BIT YET :? SAYING I'D KISS HIS FOOKING FEET FOR SHOWING THAT HE WOULDN'T PLAY THE GAME  YOU LEFTIES ARE SLIPPING UP A BIT :?

CHECK FOR SPELLING MISTAKES I'VE POSTED AND THEN GO ON ABOUT THAT :lol: AFTER YOU'VE BURNT YOU BRA'S YOU IT BOYS :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

plumb said:


> I wouldn't be pleased, but then you shouldn't have parked like that as he thought fook you, trying to make me look stupid climbing over so did what he did.
> 
> YOU LOT ON HERE AINT DONE YOU SOFTLY SOFTLY DO GOODERS BIT YET :? SAYING I'D KISS HIS FOOKING FEET FOR SHOWING THAT HE WOULDN'T PLAY THE GAME  YOU LEFTIES ARE SLIPPING UP A BIT :?
> 
> CHECK FOR SPELLING MISTAKES I'VE POSTED AND THEN GO ON ABOUT THAT :lol: AFTER YOU'VE BURNT YOU BRA'S YOU IT BOYS :wink: :lol:


For the plain ignorant amongst us, the CAPS LOCK key is usually on the left of the keyboard...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> shoe him until he stops moving.


 From the East End are we Gavin?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

plumb said:


> I wouldn't be pleased, but then you shouldn't have parked like that as he thought fook you, trying to make me look stupid climbing over so did what he did.
> 
> YOU LOT ON HERE AINT DONE YOU SOFTLY SOFTLY DO GOODERS BIT YET :? SAYING I'D KISS HIS FOOKING FEET FOR SHOWING THAT HE WOULDN'T PLAY THE GAME  YOU LEFTIES ARE SLIPPING UP A BIT :?
> 
> CHECK FOR SPELLING MISTAKES I'VE POSTED AND THEN GO ON ABOUT THAT :lol: AFTER YOU'VE BURNT YOU BRA'S YOU IT BOYS :wink: :lol:


Swearing at me, banging the Mrs, kicking the kids and shootin the dog - turn the other cheek.

Scratch the car - death. Dis my BBQ - kick in the teeth, Use my Karcher without asking - smack in the nose

U have to have balance in life.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

plumb said:


> I wouldn't be pleased, but then you shouldn't have parked like that as he thought fook you, trying to make me look stupid climbing over so did what he did.
> 
> YOU LOT ON HERE AINT DONE YOU SOFTLY SOFTLY DO GOODERS BIT YET :? SAYING I'D KISS HIS FOOKING FEET FOR SHOWING THAT HE WOULDN'T PLAY THE GAME  YOU LEFTIES ARE SLIPPING UP A BIT :?
> 
> CHECK FOR SPELLING MISTAKES I'VE POSTED AND THEN GO ON ABOUT THAT :lol: AFTER YOU'VE BURNT YOU BRA'S YOU IT BOYS :wink: :lol:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

I've come up with two creative options for you:

1/ Re-enact the scene from Lock Stock where Mr Jones introduces a colleague to the door of his rover P6, repeatedly. (Use your mates car though)

2/ Put his phone number on the back of a toilet door in a very very very unpleasanty pub somewhere near his house, or a major train station.

3/ Burn the witch.

My therapist said I have anger management issues, I told him to f*** off. :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Two of my mates were larking around. Mate A stood in front of the car getting in the way so Mate B gradually pushed the car forward. Eventually Mate A was in the bushes and still be pushed by the car....so he jumped up on the bonnet and walked over it to get out the way.

The bonnet was dented amd after some initial disagreement everyone decided it was Mate B's fault for trying to be clever.

I'd say the same applies here.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

jampott said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be pleased, but then you shouldn't have parked like that as he thought fook you, trying to make me look stupid climbing over so did what he did.
> ...


WOUNDERED HOW LONG IT'D TAKE YOU LEFTIES TO SURFACE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Some great replies chaps.

I think I've decided what I'll do:



ronin said:


> shoe him until he stops moving.


Then blame myself for playing silly games


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

copster said:


> Some great replies chaps.
> 
> I think I've decided what I'll do:
> 
> ...


Just dog sh1t his car door handles at work, then have a good laugh when he opens his door and discovers/realises what it is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Two of my mates were larking around. Mate A stood in front of the car getting in the way so Mate B gradually pushed the car forward. Eventually Mate A was in the bushes and still be pushed by the car....so he jumped up on the bonnet and walked over it to get out the way.
> 
> The bonnet was dented amd after some initial disagreement everyone decided it was Mate B's fault for trying to be clever.
> 
> I'd say the same applies here.


So, if I mess about and stand in your way to be funny, you are perfectly entitled to punch me to get me out of your way? I'd like to see how that works in court.

In your example there was no alternative for the bloke but to get out of the way the way he did, damaging the car in the process.

In this case, the chap had a reasonable means of exit, the other side. However, if the car had been parked so you could just get out, but with difficulty, then I would regard it as the drivers fault for being so inconsiderate (whether he was trying to be funny or not). But if the car was so close that there was no remote prospect for the passenger to get out that side, the it's the passenger's fault as he must have deliberately damaged the car in protest.

Some people have no respect for their own property and consider that as the norm even when in charge of someone else's property. I consider these people as one of the lowest lives on the planet. And that includes those that unnecessarily slam your car door, with you ending up on your arse in the middle of the road from the resulting draft.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

plumb said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > plumb said:
> ...


I'm not sure what "woundering" is, but I'm sure its violent.

FWIW, I'm certanly not one of the LEFTIES I've just matured past the point where I believe that aggression solves everything. It doesn't.

I hope you find someone to argue with who shares your point of view. Its likely to get messy, but at the end of it, there will be 2 less of your stupid sort to worry about.

Natural justice...


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

stupid thing to do on your part, to be honest not a clever game eh batman?

split the damage cost, if your mate pays you gona lose a mate, as you 2 arnt going to be as you were before, and hes going to bad mouth you to others, so you going to lose a mate and look like a [email protected] as he will speak behind your back.

split it and say that you were stupid to do the game, and lets call it even? both stupid! so half half, that way you keep a mate and you can get some cost back on the dent.

also was your mate a midget? how did he fit in the back? if he is a midget then its totally his fault i mean come on!!!!! move ya little rascal, GET!!!

also if he dont accpet half/ splits on the damage then, hes a wank3r and not a real mate, and you learnt that you can trust him, and saves you in the future finding out the hard way, E.g 5 big navy boys catch you two in an alley, (could happen!!! u never know!) he runs and well batman you got to "play" it all alone! "love you long time".

niko


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Niko said:


> also was your mate a midget? how did he fit in the back? if he is a midget then its totally his fault i mean come on!!!!! move ya little rascal, GET!!!
> 
> ".
> 
> niko


just noted that the said car is an A4, yet i will not edit my post nor delete the above line. this is for comdey value, so i will leave it.

still is he a midget? honestly though is he?

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > also was your mate a midget? how did he fit in the back? if he is a midget then its totally his fault i mean come on!!!!! move ya little rascal, GET!!!
> ...


 :lol:

Got to agree with Niko, ur fault really for playing silly beggers... becareful next time.

I have learnt not to give a shit any more, what happens happens, everytime I take out a chick in one of my cars I am not going to give them a rule book and then get angry if they do something wrong...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure i'd agree its his fault - silly yes.

When I open a car door i look first. Maybe he didnt see it? I'd still pay up if i did it.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

jampott said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] Guess you voted Blair in then :roll: :roll: Very sad :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

plumb said:


> [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] Guess you voted Blair in then :roll: :roll: Very sad :roll:


When did this get political? :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] Guess you voted Blair in then :roll: :roll: Very sad :roll:
> ...


Once plumb posted on this thread :roll: :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > plumb said:
> ...


Does anyone get the feeling that plumb has been here before....only under a different name?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Irish Sancho said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Hmmm


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


 :? :? :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> If you (deliberately) parked so he could hit the post, its just as much your fault, so you ARE overreacting, yes...


Agree again (this is happening all to often) serves yoiu right for playing silly games with your pride and joy :?


----------

